
So, you think you’re a Hacker, kid - efuquen
https://medium.com/robek-world/so-you-think-youre-a-hacker-kid-700cb199f03c
======
tdicola
I feel like I'm more of a hacker now that I'll start reading his blog. Also,
lovely sig: "robek.world is stupid hipster trash and is part of the problem."

